# Satalite Question. Do I Need A Splitter?



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Do I need some sort of splitter to tie these 2 ports together to bring it down to one cable so then I can run the one cable to the recicver ( dish model 311 ) .

The dish and tripod came today but I think I need one more part, right???


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

No splitter needed. That is a dual LNB dish and you use one terminal per receiver. You can actually run two different receivers off of that dish at the same time if you want to, one from each terminal there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, as was said above.

If you are only running one receiver you only need to connect to one of those.

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh.....I have always had cable. Now I get it. This is the base model of dishes. Now I see they have 3 and 4 of those LNB's ( I think thats what they are called ) for homes and lots of hook-up's. I installed a new ceiling plate with a direct pass through for the sat. and can still use the antenna if I need too.

Why does one connection say 110 deg and the other 119deg???

I was told I can pick up local channels with this unit. So if im in Florida I can get local channels, correct or am I wrong?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

You can find hookup info here http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Dis...rk-Diagrams.htm As for locals they are spot beamed to their respective locations and will not be receivable outside of your zone. The 110/119 only means the LNB's are capable of receiving satellites at both locations simultaneously.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great, it came with cable so I just hook it up to one of those connections and run it to the hook-up on the back of the camper. I checked with previous threads and the cable in the roof of the camper can handle a sat signal. Now all I have to do is work on the aiming part. I will have to try it at home to get the hang of it so I dont kick it across a campground. Patience is not my virtue.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Great, it came with cable so I just hook it up to one of those connections and run it to the hook-up on the back of the camper. I checked with previous threads and the cable in the roof of the camper can handle a sat signal. Now all I have to do is work on the aiming part. I will have to try it at home to get the hang of it so I dont kick it across a campground. Patience is not my virtue.












You really *don't* want to kick it across the campground. Be sure to get one of *these*. You won't regret it. Otherwise, it'll cost you a few bucks to replace parts on your dish.










Practice makes perfect. Practice, practice, PRACTICE! Set up and aim your dish in your driveway. You will need a good compass, as well as a view of the southern sky. Also, search the threads here at Outbackers.com. You will need to make some (minor) modifications behind the jack in the ceiling, otherwise you will not get a good signal.

Your home locals are probably on a spotbeam. This means if you are more than a couple hundred miles from home, you may not be able to get your locals at your location. The workaround for this is *All-American Direct*. For around 10 bucks a month, you can get distant network affiliates (ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox) from Atlanta and San Francisco; east and west broadcasts, three hours apart. Scroll down the page and click on "*Recreational Vehicle Request Form*."










Don't ask how I know about these things, just understand that I do. Patience is a song by Guns and Roses.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Different people have had different results with their locals.

I have never NOT had my locals except in Canada last year.

I've been to Northern Maine and was still watching my local southern PA news. Also worked down in Maryland this year.

Steve


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I only get my locals if I am in about a 200 mile range of Sioux Falls SD.

I do get both the NY netwrks and LA networks because of my RV waivers.

Kinda nice, forinstance, if I miss NCIS on the east time, I can watch it 3 hours later during the west time


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok. I have the satalite finder and I will practice next week when it warms up and the wind stops blowing at 30mph.

I also got the Winegard RV7542 combo sat/antenna plate installed. That should do it. 
http://www.winegard.com/mobile/wallplates.htm


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't find it that hard to find the sat signal. The first time can be frustrating but after that it's pretty easy with a compass. After I finally got the signal for the first time I marked the degree setting on my base with a sharpie marker so I always had a base line. Do level the base first with a bubble level. Here in Colorado we camp at 5000' or 9000' and traveled to MN this last year at what maybe 500' above sea level. Once I have the dish pointed at 165* for DirecTV I simply tilt it up and down. Our receivers send a pulse through the tv speakers that I can hear outside and it tells me when it's a good signal. I get 94% strength every time. You have the sat finder and if I had one I'd use it but for others a good compass is all you really need and I'm not talking a walmart $10 one, I have one and it works but not as well. I guess I spent more on my compass than your sat finder but I can use it for other things as well.

Good luck and enjoy your sat on the road. As for local channels I've been all over Colorado and had my local channels (spot beam) went to MN and had none.

Bill.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate spotbeams.









Went from Detroit to Colorado, then on to Wyoming and South Dakota in 2002, before spotbeams. Had locals every place we set it up.

My spotbeam reaches north to Sault Ste Marie, and south to Cincinnati, but does *not* reach the Lake Michigan shoreline, 130 miles away.

That's why I have an rv waiver.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have also learned that with Dish network they want to put me on a moblie account. See, im tagging it onto my parent account ( I have cable ) and thought it was just 5$ a month to add a recicver. Now they tell me people are just taking the recicver from their house on the road and thats illegal. I start a mobile account and activate it when I need it and it just bills me the days I use it, then I can pause the account and its only 5$ a month to hold the account in pause. They tell me the new recivers have software in them they detects if its not in its home area and wont let it work. I guess thats fair since its pro-rated only for the days you use it. Anyone else doing that??? Are they just telling me that for more $$$$$ ????

My dad also has a compass from his Army days.... I will have to locate it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

New technology, ain't it great







I have no experience with Dish but I've called DirecTV and it's totally legal to take my home receiver with me on the road. The only thing that is illegal is to take a receiver to a fixed address like a second house. Now if I'm at a fixed address and I'm using it in my TT that's fine.

$5 a month + days used isn't bad for using your parents account IMO.

Bill.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not sure why its "illeagal" im not telling them that im not the account holder. Why does direct tv let you do it but dish does not??? I think dish is just using it to generate some kind of extra cash flow. But they can pause the home accont while your on the road. So then when you use the one on the road and pause the one at home they are still getting the same money, right? You pay on the road and pause at home. I guess that 5 dollar pause fee on the one thats paused is seen as extra income for them, whatever.

Does anyone else have dish and deal with this?????????


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im not sure why its "illeagal" im not telling them that im not the account holder. Why does direct tv let you do it but dish does not??? I think dish is just using it to generate some kind of extra cash flow. But they can pause the home accont while your on the road. So then when you use the one on the road and pause the one at home they are still getting the same money, right? You pay on the road and pause at home. I guess that 5 dollar pause fee on the one thats paused is seen as extra income for them, whatever.
> 
> Does anyone else have dish and deal with this?????????


I guess I don't understand. What does it matter to the satellite provider where the receiver is? As long as you're paying to use their signal does it matter where the user receiver is? Maybe it has to do with network affiliates and advertising. Be interesting to know.

Just a thought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Only equipment I need to use satellites while camping are my own two eyes and a chair that leans back.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I have never worked in Vancover.....too cold

Yeah, why does it matter where the recicver is....because they can milk me for at least 60$ a year.

True, if I had to pay 30$ a month for only a couple of months a year use, we would be lookin' at stars too.

Just another way to fleece the american consumer.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Yeah, why does it matter where the recicver is....because they can milk me for at least 60$ a year.


My opinion, $60 a year to tag off of your parents account to use sat wherever you want, suck it up or don't bother. Yes they are milking money, I'd have a different opinion if this was your account with Dish.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Additional receiver access fee is $5 per month. Haven't found a way around that one yet. I have satellite service to my home already, so I simply use one of my receivers, with their blessing, I might add. They told me how to do it, and even sold me the dish! It's none of their business how I use my receiver, seeing as they're already into my checkbook for somewhere north of ninety dollars per month.










I agree with 2500ram. Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah you gotta pay to play, its fair I guess. I just wait for the bomb to fall and them to raise the "pause" rate. It would be nice to buy minutes like a pre-paid cell phone. I guess this is as good as it gets but if they have cable im gonna pay that at the campground, its usually cheaper.

I would like to get one of these though..... just crank it up and it goes to work. 
http://www.winegard.com/mobile/crank.htm

maybe one day if I get my dream 5er.....


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually, DiSH Network has *prepaid* service ...

amazing what *30 or 40 dollars* will get you ...

you could pay only for what you'd use for the season...

and my method works great for my dish ... I use a cinder block and two C-clamps.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the prepay. I called them and im not sure if that is the most economonial for me either. A 30$ card expires in 60 days. The days of service change due to the number of channels you want. I have to really sit down and figure out what is best for me. You got to pay to play.

Thank you all for your input, I really do appreciate the help.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That prepaid service is pretty interesting.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Great, it came with cable so I just hook it up to one of those connections and run it to the hook-up on the back of the camper. I checked with previous threads and the cable in the roof of the camper can handle a sat signal. Now all I have to do is work on the aiming part. I will have to try it at home to get the hang of it so I dont kick it across a campground. Patience is not my virtue.


I thought that satellite needed special type cable, and not the one already in the OB's?
Bob


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> I thought that satellite needed special type cable, and not the one already in the OB's?
> Bob


I believe most 06 or maybe it was 07's and newer OB's can use the sat without rewiring. It it's an older 02-05 your going to be rewiring some to remove the TV amplifier, you can use the cable but must remove the amp.

Good luck.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I found a old thread about what kind of cable to check in the roof to see if it can work. According to what I read here, mine is ok. It is brown and says RG6 ( dont quote me ) and that is ok to use. You have to check your model to see if it can handle a sat signal.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I have Dish and just bring our extra Dish 3900 box from the house. I only hook up 119 and that is where the locals are. I don't bother with 110 since it is seems to be more trouble than it is worth when mobile, plus we are camping and roughing it. We live in the Houston area and have picked up the Houston Locals in Louisiana and Big Bend NP.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

so the 110 and 119 are different? It has a connection on each. Do they get different chanels? Im so confussed...... I just want to watch TV. Cable is so much easier.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My '08 has the dedicated sat hookup. it just seems like lot more work though. i need to check out somebodys setup before i commit. 
Good Luck!


----------

